# breast cancer awareness



## KRP

Hello,
I'm translating a flyer for charity about breast cancer awareness. This my attempt at the first paragraph, could someone please point out any mistakes? Thank you very much indeed!

First: identify and avoid the causes responsible for causing cancer and increasing risk. Second: early diagnosis. Diagnosing cancer (usually thanks to a mammogram or scan) in its early stages usually means that treatment is less aggressive and chances of recovery are higher. These two factors are essential in the fight against breast cancer.

In primul rînol: atenzie, individuare si eliminarea cauzelor care produc cancerul.
Sînt reprezentate prin controale preventive. Cînd este identificat un cancer (în general cu ecografie sau mamografie) la început se poate face un tratament nu foarte agresiv si se poate afvea m-ai multe posibilitati de însănătoşire. Astea sunt armele importante care le racomandăm împotriva canceru lui la sîn.


----------



## jazyk

I'll make a few suggestions without changing your wording too much, but there may be other things. Wait for more opinions.

În primul rând: atenție, individuare si eliminarea cauzelor cancerului.
Sunt reprezentate prin controale preventive. Când se identifică un  cancer (în general cu ecografie sau mamografie) la început, se poate realiza un tratament nu foarte agresiv și sunt mai multe  posibilități de însănătoşire. Aceste sunt armele importante pentru tratamentul cancerului mamar.


----------



## KRP

Thank you, jazyk, i really appreciate your input.
If anyone else would like to add their thoughts, I'd be really happy to receive them.


----------



## farscape

This is how I'd translate the English version. 

 În primul rând: identificarea şi evitarea cauzele care produc cancerul (şi?)sau măresc factorul de risc.

În al doilea rând: diagnosticarea precoce (_Not in the English text but it fits in_:  prin controale preventive). Diagnosticarea cancerului (folosind de obicei mamografia sau ecografia (scan?) ) în fazele incipiente permite în  general  aplicarea unui tratament mai puţin agresiv iar şansele de  însănătoşire/recuperare sunt mai mari. 

Acestea sunt cele doua elemente esenţiale în lupta împotriva cancerului la sân.


Best,


----------



## jazyk

This is the one that reads the best!


----------



## Paxy

În primul rând: Identificarea și evitarea cauzelor responsabile apariției cancerului și a riscului de răspândire. 
În al doilea rând: Diagnosticarea timpurie. Diagnosticând cancerul (de obicei grație mamografiei sau a radiografiei) în fazele lui incipiente, înseamnă că tratamentul este mai puțin agresiv și șansele de refacere sunt mai mari. Acești doi factori sunt esențiali în lupta împotriva cancerului la sân!

In my opinion, this is the best translation.

Have a nice day


----------



## jazyk

> In my opinion, this is the best translation.


Hahaha. Very modest of you.

I still like farscape's translation the best.


----------



## farscape

Paxy said:


> În primul rând: Identificarea și evitarea cauzelor responsabile *pentru* apariției*a* cancerului și a riscului de răspândire. _-> the original text does not mention the spreading risk but rather the risk of getting cancer. _
> ...




Later,


----------



## Paxy

jazyk said:


> Hahaha. Very modest of you.
> 
> I still like farscape's translation the best.




It's your job. I was just trying to help.


----------



## Paxy

farscape said:


> În primul rând: identificarea şi evitarea cauzele -> cauzelor care produc cancerul (şi?)sau măresc factorul de risc.


----------



## jazyk

It's not my job. I don't get paid for it. Do you mean something like _It's your problem/choice/preference/call/prerogative?  _



> I was just trying to help.


But you did help.


----------



## KRP

Thank you to everyone. I have few question.

I translated "First" as "In primul rînol" however i see everyone suggests "În primul rând". Is "rînol" actually wrong? or is "rând" just a better way of saying the same thing?

Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

Rînol doesn't exist.

Well, if you used it, I guess it exists now. 

Hahaha, look here: http://www.google.ro/#hl=ro&source=...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=1157d0abc3fc3360


----------

